# Strathspey and Hauraki



## Alan MacKenzie (May 27, 2006)

The two latest in a fleet whose origin dates back to 1974! Like all my models however, they are not designed to be faithful copies of any existing vessel. Rather, they embody features from many of the ships in which I served during 26 years at sea with P&O, along with original designs of my own.

They are both 56.5 inches overall length, 8.5 inches beam, have fibreglass hulls and wood/plastic superstructures.

They have twin rudders, twin screws (driven by Decaperm motors), transverse thrusters and active fin stabilisers.

They are often to be seen navigating the River Stour, near Christchurch, Dorset and more infrequently, at different locations around the country along with enthusiastic friends!

The attached pictures were taken at Poole Park (Dorset) at the end of April 2005.

Enjoy! Cheers,
Alan


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome Alan to the site enjoy it and all it has to offer. Rather splendid models you make. Thanks for photo's


----------



## Alan MacKenzie (May 27, 2006)

*Thanks for the message*

Hello "Senior Member", 

Many thanks for the message and your comments. Yes, I am thoroughly enjoying looking through this excellent website. There is so much material that it will provide many visits of interest.

As I mentioned, I was with P&O pax division for 26 years, in the Radio/Electro-Technical departments and of course, I have been particularly fascinated with the P&O section of the site.

Model-wise, I am now toying with the idea of a new "super-liner", to be around 66-inch LOA, with a 9-10 inch beam. However, even the designs have not yet been started, so goodness knows when she'll appear!

Best regards, Alan


----------

